# Schulterverzauberung



## myadictivo (24. August 2009)

servus,

ich hatte beim leveln (soweit ich mich erinnern konnte) einen händler gesehen, der schulterverzauberungen im angebot hatte für rufpunkte.
ich finde aber leider den händler nicht mehr und kann mich auch nicht mehr genau an die werte der vz erinnern. afaik war es was mit ausdauer drauf. in der datenbank hab ich mich schon durchgewühlt, da finde ich irgendwie garnix.

ich bin mir 100% sicher das gesehn zu haben und auch schon genug ruf gehabt zu haben, nur ich hatte sie nicht mitgenommen, weil ich noch am leveln war. mittlerweile bin ich 80 und habe meine momentan fürs erste finalen schultern und jetzt find ich diesen.

also muss horde/ bzw gemischter händler gewesen..kann mir jemand helfen ?

edit : okay, über inschriften find ich den krempel in der datenbank. da ist die aber nicht gelistet. ich glaub ich verwechsel irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. August 2009)

Die einzigsten Schulter-VZ die ich kenne sind:

Aldor/Seher Vz  (BC-Contend)
PVP VZ (Tausendwinter)
Söhne Hodirs
Beruf Inschriftenkunde

weiß nicht ob's Pre-BC sowas gab, aber das sind die mir bekannten.


----------



## myadictivo (24. August 2009)

ich muss wirklich was verwechseln..keine ahnung wie ich da jetzt drauf komme. ich war mit 100% sicher die gesehn zu haben und bin eben mal selbst die händler durchgegangen ingame und auch in der datenbank. zudem war´s wohl relativ früh im wotlk content, da ich nur die ersten 3 gebiete überhaupt gequestet hatte.

nuja..komisch. da spielt mir meine erinnerung einen streich


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. August 2009)

gegen 10k ehre gibt es in og hallen der legenden (bei der allianz hallen der champions) eine verzauberung mit 30 ausdauer und 15 abhärtungswertung.


----------



## myadictivo (24. August 2009)

ahhh..danke, bin ich doch nicht bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kræy (27. Dezember 2010)

*/push*

Weiß jemand, wo man die neue PvP Schulterverzauberung kaufen kann? Die für Cata?


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Dezember 2010)

diverse Schulter-VZ gegen ich mein ehrfürchtig hat der Rüstmeister von Therazane


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wo man die neue PvP Schulterverzauberung kaufen kann? Die für Cata?


Wenn du was suchst, dann findest du alle Fraktionsbelohnungen hier:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/faction/list/1162


----------

